# Say a prayer



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm at the ER now with Den. A delivery guy rear ended him.Waiting for x rays right now


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh, Gosh, I hope everything is okay and he is in his lazy boy chair and surrounded by fluffs soon.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

OH NO. I will be thinking of you both - I hope everything works out. You have to believe that it will.


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Praying.... Hoping he is ok.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I hope he's ok. My son was in an 8-car pile-up on the interstate this afternoon and hit by a flatbed truck. He says just his butt hurts but won't go see a doctor. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Sending good thoughts your way, waiting on an update that everything is ok.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Gosh!.... Getting the prayers out right now!!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Deborah, I can imagine the agony you are going through.I hope with all my heart that Den will be okay...oh and I do believe, with all my heart, that he will be. Hang on.:grouphug:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Prayers coming your way. I am so sorry.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

will say a prayer that Den will be ok Deb....please keep us updated when you get a chance.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Prayers all will be OK! Please keep us posted!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Debbie, I'm so sorry to hear about Den. Prayers that all will be okay...


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts for Den. Hope he's OK.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Sending prayers for Den and for you!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Prayers for Den and your family.....


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope he is OK.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Three and a half hours later... No broken bones, but Den jammed his shoulder when the car hit him from behind, and his shoulder is killing him. He was sent home in a sling with pain meds, and to see his family Dr. The kid that hit him was a delivery for Jimmy John's Subs, and their motto is "Freaky Fast!" He apparently was too freakin fast to stop from hitting De n. Now it's bedtime, and we missed pizza night, but I'm glad the old boy is Ok!! Thanks everybody for your prayers and good thoughts!


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Just saw this sent you PM prior to this note, hope everything works out. If we can be any help send a message.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So sorry Deb. Hope he feels better soon.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Well I am glad that Den is not seriously hurt. Let the fluffs cuddle Den for a while and I bet you he will feel better!!


----------



## puppydoll (Jul 11, 2013)

Hope his shoulder gets better quickly!!


----------



## Dominic (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm glad to hear he is back home with no major injuries. I hope the pain goes away fast and you guys can enjoy some pizza tomorrow night


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Deb- just got to VT and read this. Thank Goodness it wasn't worse but poor Den hope he got some good pain meds. See his family dr? Won't that not be until Monday? Ouch! Give him virtual, non-pain hugs from us all. Freakin' careless. You should get free pizza for a year!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Just saw this OMGosh, glad he's not hurt bad, though I bet he feels like it! 
Hugs to you all!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Oh goodness! I just read this. I'm so sorry to hear that. I will keep him in my prayers tonight. xx


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just picking up this AM Deb. . . I hope it was not a bad night! A jammed shoulder can be really painful so go easy on the "old" guy. Send him all our hugs and love & we will keep him in our thoughts. . . along w/you! Please let us know how you are doing.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Debbie, so glad Den didn't get hurt badly. Hope he feels all better soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Debbie, I missed seeing this last night.

I hope Den fully recovers soon. Prayers from me that he does! And, lots of healing hugs for both of you!

And, I hope you both enjoy the pizza soon, too!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Deb, .. so glad there are no broken bones..but will say he still may have some major 'injury' to the shoulder... and shoulder injury can be terribly painful!
I injuried mine shoveling snow and though I didn't break or 'tear' anything...the pain was awful and lost a lot of 'range of motion'. I had to go to PT for several weeks, and the specialist told me that would 'help' but not totally 'fix"... and that surgery might be needed down the line. 
Being in my 60s when it happened, bursitis and arthritis added to the problem. I still have days when the ache gets pretty distressing.
Praying none of this applies to your hubby... but if pain is persistant I suggest he see an Ortho specialist.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Deb, sorry that I'm just now seeing your post  . Hoping Den was able to get some sort of rest last night and that his shoulder pain will lessen soon. Please send him our love and we'll be praying. Hugs.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Hoping and praying your husband has a speedy recovery, Deb.
Xoxoxo


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Glad he was okay.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh gosh Deb, just seeing this now. I am so glad Den is ok. That must have been so scary for both of you. I hope he is feeling better today. Hugs to all of you. :grouphug:


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Glad he is ok.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Thankful for good news and a speedy recovery!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad he is doing well, only minor issues.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

How awful! I hope he is feeling better this morning.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

So sorry, Deb...very scary...I'm glad Den is okay..


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I hope the pain meds helped him get a restful night! Glad it wasn't more serious.


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Just saw this, so sorry he got hit. So glad it's nothing serious. Dewey can probably help adjust the shoulder.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

How is he feeling today?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Den is napping now, the pain meds made him sleepy, and his arm hurt him all night! He'll see his family Doctor on Monday. Thanks for asking!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear this, but glad he's ok...just have the puppies kiss it all better!!! Good luck on Monday's appointment!


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm just now seeing this! So glad he is ok!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Deb, I am just now seeing this. I'm so sorry this happened to Den. I'm glad he's seeing the family doctor on Monday. I hope he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Deb, just seeing this. Hope Den is feeling better today.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Just saw this, Deb. Hope Den feels better soon and not in too much pain.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

what a scare, hope Den is taking it easy, hugs to you Deb


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Den is napping now, the pain meds made him sleepy, and his arm hurt him all night! He'll see his family Doctor on Monday. Thanks for asking!


Deborah, 

So happy to hear he is doing better! So thankful he walked away from such a scary situations. I'm sorry I am just now seeing this. I hope he continues to recover. Let us know how his check up goes.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - just checking in on Den and hoping that he's getting through this. Must hurt like crazy but the meds will help. I still think a specialist wouldn't be a bad idea.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Deb, I am so sorry to hear about Den........ How is he doing? How are you doing?


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am just seeing this...hope Den recovers quickly.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back on Den...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I've been out of the loop this weekend, but I'm glad there aren't any broken bones. Guess he'll have pain for a while, hope it goes away soon....:thumbsup:


----------

